# Sheikh Zayad Medical College Lahore



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

hi everyone i have decided to get admission in pak,anyone please update me about procedure to get admission in sheikh zayad medical college????test???test syllabus????? and anything related to it


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

that's good ,,,i thought you are studying in china ,,, so ,,best of luck,,,,


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

I have heard that sheikh Zayed Medical College Lahore has been affiliated with Punjab University recently and also Nts takes the for its admissions.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

bloom said:


> that's good ,,,i thought you are studying in china ,,, so ,,best of luck,,,,


thanx!! actually i changed my decision at eleventh hour just before the confirmation of ticket

- - - Updated - - -



jamal said:


> I have heard that sheikh Zayed Medical College Lahore has been affiliated with Punjab University recently and also Nts takes the for its admissions.


and in nts what is syllabus outline?????whole books ????


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

h.a. said:


> thanx!! actually i changed my decision at eleventh hour just before the confirmation of ticket
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


yup did u apply next year or u are selected now this year?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

*Hi*

very good medical college.... whole books plus physics concepts


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

whoa I remember the sheikh zaid entry test..it was so freaking weird!!

you really need to polish up your physics for the test...I had a hard time understanding the physics and the chemistry mcqs...

anyway...good luck!


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

muhammad qasi said:


> yup did u apply next year or u are selected now this year?


 i didnt get your question

- - - Updated - - -



bkn said:


> whoa I remember the sheikh zaid entry test..it was so freaking weird!!
> 
> you really need to polish up your physics for the test...I had a hard time understanding the physics and the chemistry mcqs...
> 
> anyway...good luck!


what about english?????


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, I've always found english really easy...so the english part was no biggie...but some people found it hard so i suggest that you prepare for english too, if you find it hard...


----------

